# 2014 NEC AFCI Changes Preview



## jar546 (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is another video explaining some of the changes coming in the 2014 NEC.  I am still in the 2008 so this is just fluff info for me right now.

[video=youtube;wiZTxMCBXDU]


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 20, 2013)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$ Ain't America Great?  Ka ching


----------



## pwood (Jun 20, 2013)

is there an arc fault type receptacle even on the market yet?


----------



## jar546 (Jun 20, 2013)

pwood said:
			
		

> is there an arc fault type receptacle even on the market yet?


I think that Leviton does but in my humble opinion, I would prefer an OCPD that protects the entire circuit, not just a receptacle, even if "daisy chained"  (I would like to meet the Daisy girl btw)


----------



## Dennis (Jun 20, 2013)

Leviton is the only one on the market at this time- as far as I know.

Kichen and laundries will need afci so now we will have afci as well as gfci for the kitchen and in some case the laundry.


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 20, 2013)

At one time, I thought that the intent was to go to a "whole house",  AFCI rated, main breaker,

rather than piece-mealing sections of the structure.

.


----------



## peach (Jun 20, 2013)

That makes sense, globe.. which is why IAEI probably won't do it.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 20, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> OCPD that protects the entire circuit, not just a receptacle,


https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&tab=mw#q=afci+breaker&hl=en&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=ToTDUYzDEc6ajALBwIGICw&sqi=2&ved=0CDYQsxg&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.48293060,d.cGE&fp=4d199890f9c1c032&biw=1024&bih=649


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 20, 2013)

Originally Posted by *jar546* 

 "OCPD that protects the entire circuit, not just a receptacle"  And when you run out of money; here is a help group for OCPD; and it's free.    Obsessive-Compulsive Personality Disorder Support Group • Index page


----------



## Dennis (Jun 21, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> At one time, I thought that the intent was to go to a "whole house",  AFCI rated, main breaker,rather than piece-mealing sections of the structure.
> 
> .


That will never happen and one would be crazy to install it.  Can you imagine whenever a vacuum or some appliance with a problem is plugged in and the entire house goes out.  No thanks- that would be a very dangerous situation, IMO.


----------



## raider1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> Leviton is the only one on the market at this time- as far as I know.  Kichen and laundries will need afci so now we will have afci as well as gfci for the kitchen and in some case the laundry.


Under the 2014 NEC all 125 volt 15 and 20 amp receptacles located in the laundry area will require GFCI protection.

Chris


----------



## raider1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> That will never happen and one would be crazy to install it.  Can you imagine whenever a vacuum or some appliance with a problem is plugged in and the entire house goes out.  No thanks- that would be a very dangerous situation, IMO.


I agree an AFCI main breaker is a horrible idea.

Chris


----------



## electriclese (Jun 21, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Here is another video explaining some of the changes coming in the 2014 NEC.  I am still in the 2008 so this is just fluff info for me right now.[video=youtube;wiZTxMCBXDU]


This was painful to watch. He says "uhh" an aweful lot, the long the pauses, and please look at the camera (teleprompter perhaps?) They could have done a few more takes.


----------



## BSSTG (Jun 21, 2013)

Greetings,

Why not just require everything in the house to be hardwired while at the same time require all persons to wear PPE when using electrical equipment, hair driers and the like?

BSSTG


----------



## peach (Jun 22, 2013)

Much better that only one circuit goes out, I suppose.. note to self.. it is always a faulty appliance and not the installation.


----------

